# got the sheath finished...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 23, 2017)

I think I got more leather dye on my hands then the sheath...LOL....6 oz. cow hide with an old boot lace from one of my work boots .....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2017)

Sweet! Terrific photography, also! Chuck


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 23, 2017)

I love the knife and sheath both, great job.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2017)

Really like the sheath and the repurposing of old laces!!
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis What program are you doing your editing in? Nicely done


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 23, 2017)

I use an old one Microsoft Picture It 7 thanks for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

